# Spaghetti Sauce with Ground Beef in Goulash Instead of Meat?



## Saphellae (Oct 8, 2008)

Hiya, I am thinking of making a big pot of goulash tonight. I don't have tomato paste/sauce or meat on hand but I do have spaghetti sauce with ground beef in it. If I used that and also put a bit of V8 in the soup would that work? I might have to water it down though right?  I have never really made goulash so I'm not sure what would be good. I have very few ingredients on hand though, so any help would be great


----------



## jabbur (Oct 8, 2008)

It should work fine.  You may want to water it down but I'd try it without first to see how thick it is.  I usually use crushed tomatos and diced tomatos in my goulash along with ground beef and elbow macaroni.  I add soy sauce when I serve it.  V8 juice would work if you think it needs more liquid.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, I will try it... I have some frozen veggies I can use, I don't have many ingredients right now, trying to use what I have. Thanks for your help !


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually I just remembered I have a frozen steak in the freezer. Should I cut it into small chunks/strips and cook it?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 8, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Actually I just remembered I have a frozen steak in the freezer. Should I cut it into small chunks/strips and cook it?


 
that sounds good to me, sorta uptown goulash.


----------

